# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Недвижимость в Минске

## mazan2012

Как сейчас обстоят дела на рынке недвижимости в Минске?

----------


## som

В целом спрос на квартиры очень хороший

----------


## sadesit

Если же, что-то брать из недвижимости сейчас, то я бы советовал обратить внимание на олимик парк. Новый жилой комплекс, хорошая инфраструктура, хорошее место в плане экологии.

----------


## AlenaSS

Что касается недвижимости и работы с ней - могу посоветовать компанию Destroy. Они занимаются демонтажными и смежными с ними работами, крайне ответственно относятся к их выполнению. Алмазное сверление, штробление - вот их основная специфика. Мы столкнулись с необходимостью подготовки коммуникаций под сантехнику и электрику, нужно было сверлить, штробить стены и проходить через бетон. Никаких заминок не возникло, все было выполнено четко, быстро и качественно. Рекомендую!

----------


## Helen2011

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------

